# ARD klärt jetzt übers Internet auf...



## the_smurf (19 August 2011)

Hi alle zusammen,

bin grad über nen Artikel gestoplert, in dem es darum ging, dass die ARD ab dem kommenden Samstag ne Ratgebersendung zum Thema Internet bringt: http://www.internetinfos.net/allgemein/tipps-und-tricks-furs-internet-neue-ratgebersendung-im-ard.

hier im Forum sind die meisten bestimmt ziemlich intenetaffin und leben, gerade was Abofallen und co. angeht, nicht hinterm Berg. Die Sendung soll wohl aber auf Rentner abzielen und solche User, die zwar immer mal im Netz sind, sich aber nicht wirklich gut auskennen. Vielleicht habt ihr ja in der Familie oder im Bekanntenkreis jemanden, der da Bedarf hat. Ich find, das ist keine schlechte Sache, vorausgesetzt dass die Redakteure nicht nur mit dem erhobenen Zeigefinger agieren, sondern wirklich mal aufklären 

Gruß, smurf


----------



## Heiko (19 August 2011)

Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Nixe (21 August 2011)

the_smurf schrieb:


> Hi alle zusammen,
> 
> bin grad über nen Artikel gestoplert, in dem es darum ging, dass die ARD ab dem kommenden Samstag ne Ratgebersendung zum Thema Internet bringt: http://www.internetinfos.net/allgemein/tipps-und-tricks-furs-internet-neue-ratgebersendung-im-ard.
> 
> ...



Interessante Seite.

Nun hat Anonymous in einem Video die Vernichtung sämtlicher Daten des weltweit größten Sozialen Netzwerkes Facebook angekündigt. Sogar das konkrete Datum für den „großes Coup“ wurde bekanntgegeben: der 05. November 2011.

Ist das nun gut oder schlecht ????


----------



## Reducal (21 August 2011)

Nixe schrieb:


> Ist das nun gut oder schlecht ????


Solche Wahnvorstellungen einzelner gibt es immer wieder mal. Nur, dürfte Fazebockse so leicht nicht zu killen sein und wenn doch, dann fände ich persönlich das in der Tat ganz gut.


----------



## Heiko (21 August 2011)

Nixe schrieb:


> Interessante Seite.
> 
> Nun hat Anonymous in einem Video die Vernichtung sämtlicher Daten des weltweit größten Sozialen Netzwerkes Facebook angekündigt. Sogar das konkrete Datum für den „großes Coup“ wurde bekanntgegeben: der 05. November 2011.
> 
> Ist das nun gut oder schlecht ????


Wurde aber von Aktivisten wieder dementiert. Scheint eine Aktion übereifriger Wannabes gewesen zu sein...


----------



## Hippo (21 August 2011)

Wär zumindest lustig zu beobachten wie die Generation klickibunti ins große Kommunikationsloch fällt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Keine Party mehr, keine Verabredungen
Daß man mit diesen kleinen Bildschirmen auch telefonieren kann müßte ja erst wieder gelernt werden


----------



## Heiko (21 August 2011)

Klar. Anders gehts ja nimmer... 

Früher war halt alles anders:


----------



## Nixe (21 August 2011)

Heiko schrieb:


> Klar. Anders gehts ja nimmer...
> 
> Früher war halt alles anders:



Ich behaupte sogar es war schöner Und wenn wir niemals unsere Kinderschuhe vergessen ,können wir unseren lieben kleinen zumindestens solange wie sie ihre Kinderschuhe noch tragen so spielen lassen wie wir selbst es genossen haben.

Wenn du als Kind in den 60er oder 70er Jahren lebtest, ist es
zurückblickend kaum zu glauben, dass wir so lange überleben konnten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Als Kinder saßen wir in Autos ohne Sicherheitsgurte und ohne Airbags.
Unsere Bettchen waren angemalt mit Farben voller Blei und Cadmium.

Die Fläschchen aus der Apotheke konnten wir ohne Schwierigkeiten öffnen, genauso wie die Flasche mit Bleichmittel.

Türen und Schränke waren eine ständige Bedrohung für unsere Fingerchen und auf dem Fahrrad trugen wir nie einen Helm.

Wir tranken Wasser aus Wasserhähnen und nicht aus Flaschen. Wir
bauten Wagen aus Seifenkisten und entdeckten während der ersten Fahrt den Hang hinunter, dass wir die Bremsen vergessen hatten. Damit kamen wir nach einigen Unfällen klar.

Wir verließen morgens das Haus zum Spielen. Wir blieben den ganzen
Tag weg und mussten erst zu Hause sein, wenn die Straßenlaternen angingen.

Niemand wusste, wo wir waren und wir hatten nicht mal ein Handy dabei,sowas aber auch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wir haben uns geschnitten, brachen Knochen und Zähne und niemand wurde deswegen verklagt. Es waren eben Unfälle. Niemand hatte Schuld außer wir selbst.

Wir kämpften und schlugen einander manchmal grün und blau. Damit
mussten wir leben, denn es interessierte die Erwachsenen nicht besonders.

Wir aßen Kekse, Brot mit dick Butter, tranken sehr viel und wurden
trotzdem nicht zu dick.

Wir tranken mit unseren Freunden aus einer Flasche und niemand starb
an den Folgen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wir hatten nicht: Playstation, Nintendo 64, X-Box, Videospiele, 64
Fernsehkanäle, Filme auf Video, , eigene Fernseher,
Computer,Internet-Chat-Rooms.

Wir hatten Freunde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wir gingen einfach raus und trafen sie auf der Straße. Oder wir
marschierten einfach zu deren Heim und klingelten. Manchmal brauchten
wir gar nicht klingeln und gingen einfach hinein. Ohne Termin und ohne
Wissen unserer gegenseitigen Eltern. Keiner brachte uns und keiner holte
uns...

Wie war das nur möglich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wir dachten uns Spiele aus mit Holzstöcken und Tennisbällen. Außerdem
aßen wir Würmer. Und die Prophezeiungen trafen nicht ein: Die Würmer
lebten nicht in unseren Mägen für immer weiter und mit den Stöcken stachen wir auch nicht besonders viele Augen aus.

Beim Straßenfußball durfte nur mitmachen, wer gut war. Wer nicht gut
war, musste lernen, mit Enttäuschungen klarzukommen.

Manche Schüler waren nicht so schlau wie andere. Sie rasselten durch
Prüfungen und wiederholten Klassen. Das führte damals nicht zu
emotionalen Elternabenden oder gar zur Änderung der Leistungsbewertung.

Unsere Taten hatten manchmal Konsequenzen. Das war klar und keiner
konnte sich verstecken.

Wenn einer von uns gegen das Gesetz verstoßen hat, war klar, dass die
Eltern ihn nicht automatisch aus dem Schlamassel heraushauen. Im Gegenteil: Sie waren oft der gleichen Meinung wie die Polizei!

Na sowas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Unsere Generation hat eine Fülle von innovativen Problemlösern und
Erfindern mit Risikobereitschaft hervorgebracht.

Wir hatten Freiheit, Misserfolg, Erfolg und Verantwortung. Mit alldem
wussten wir umzugehen!

Und du gehörst auch dazu? Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## BenTigger (22 August 2011)

Oh Nixe, wie wahr, wie wahr, genauso verlief meine Jugend....



> Wir verließen morgens das Haus zum Spielen. Wir blieben den ganzen
> Tag weg und mussten erst zu Hause sein, wenn die Straßenlaternen angingen.



und wenn ich mal keine Lust hatte rauszugehen, wurde ich als Stubenhocker tituliert und rausgeworfen.


----------



## Hippo (22 August 2011)

Du auch ... ?


----------



## BenTigger (23 August 2011)

Jo und wenn du das heute mit den Kids versuchst... Asche isses... Meine Tochter hat im Alter von 14 Jahren (ist schon etwas her) mal die 6 Wochen Sommerferien nur auf ihrem Zimmer verbringen wollen. Nach 2 Wochen wars mir zu blöde und ich versuchte ihr einzureden, das es draussen doch viel schöner ist. Nada hat nichts gefruchtet. Erst als wir ihr drohten, auch einen geplanten Wochenendausflug zu streichen, bei dem sie gerne dabei sein wollte, bequemte sie sich, mal ihre Freundinnen anzurufen... das dauerte dann auch noch ein paar Tage, bis die dann Termine frei hatten, an denen sie dann teilnehmen konnte. Ihr Kommentar: "Siehste sach ich doch, die haben keine Zeit." Naja, wer nur darauf wartet, das er angerufen wird, muss wohl zu Hause bleiben...
Sowas ist mir nicht passiert. Entweder stand ich bei meinen Freunden an der Tür oder die bei mir. Je nach dem wer eher aufgestanden ist 

Wir haben dann mit dem Fahrrad die Gegend erkundet und sind etliche KM dabei gefahren. Oder haben "Höhlen" gebaut und dabei Vaters Schuppen um Werkzeug und Nägel erleichtert. usw. usw. Langeweile?? JA die hatten wir oft, wenn die Lampen an waren und wir nicht mehr raus durften...


----------



## Nixe (23 August 2011)

Es ist die Zeit des schnellen Essens und der schlechten Verdauung, der großen Männer und der kleinkarierten Seelen, der leichten Profite und der schwierigen Beziehungen.

Es ist die Zeit des größeren Familieneinkommens und der Scheidungen, der schöneren Häuser und des zerstörten Zuhause.

Es ist die Zeit der schnellen Reisen, der Wegwerfwindeln und der Wegwerfmoral, der Beziehungen für eine Nacht und des Übergewichts.
Es ist die Zeit der Pillen, die alles können: sie erregen uns, sie beruhigen uns, sie töten uns.

Es ist die Zeit, wo moderne Technik einen Text wie diesen in Windeseile in die ganze Welt tragen kann, und wo du  die Wahl hast: das Leben ändern - oder den Text löschen.

*Worte zum Nachdenken und zum Weiterschenken*


Eines Tages nahm ein Mann seinen Sohn mit aufs Land, um ihm zu zeigen, wie arme Leute leben. Vater und Sohn verbrachten einen Tag und eine Nacht auf einer Farm einer sehr armen Familie.
Als sie wieder zurückkehrten, fragte der Vater seinen Sohn: "Wie war dieser Ausflug?"
"Sehr interessant!" antwortete der Sohn.
"Und hast du gesehen, wie arm Menschen sein können?"
"Oh ja, Vater, das habe ich gesehen."
"Was hast du also gelernt?" fragte der Vater.
Und der Sohn antwortete: "Ich habe gesehen, dass wir einen Hund haben und die Leute auf der Farm haben vier. Wir haben einen Swimmingpool, der bis zur Mitte unseres Gartens reicht, und sie haben einen See, der gar nicht mehr aufhört. Wir haben prächtige Lampen in unserem Garten und sie haben die Sterne. Unsere Terrasse reicht bis zum Vorgarten und sie haben den ganzen Horizont."
Der Vater war sprachlos.
Und der Sohn fügte noch hinzu: "Danke Vater, dass du mir gezeigt hast, wie arm wir sind."

Das alles passt mal wieder nicht wirklich zum  Thema.

Aber egal.

Es ist wie es ist


----------

